# Nj fluke blank?



## Dawgs (Sep 20, 2013)

I fish a lot of fluke in nj. Right now I'm using the st. Croix mojo musky but it has too much play in it. I'm going to build myself a fluke rod for bucktailing. I will be boat fishing in water from 20 to 70 feet usually. We drift and bounce spro style bucktails on bottom. We use anywhere from 2 oz to 6 oz bucktails and occasionally we will need 8 or 10 oz. 

I'm looking for a blank 6 1/2 or 7 foot.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Have you been watching John Skinner on U-Tube like I have? He fishes along Long Island Sound and is a master and very impressive on Fluke and Stripers using SPRO 3/4 oz. jigs and GULP Alive. Great underwater film. He uses a Penn rod called Regiment and a Penn Battle reel. Just for thought. Good luck and keep us posted. CF?


----------



## Dawgs (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah I have seen all his videos but unfortunately I cannot use 3/4 oz spros. I'm stuck using 4-8 oz where we fish. Just looking for the perfect blank for that


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

There is an old saying: don't talk to the feet while the head is around. The head in this case would be Billy Vivona. He has designed fluke specific rods and sells the blanks. Google Billy and get the whole story.


----------



## Dawgs (Sep 20, 2013)

Funny you mention him. I think I have decided on the seeker Hercules inshore lite blank and he had his hands in designing that blank


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dawgs, I have an order of Lites on the way here now. I sell a TON of that blank, and I fish it (I built myself 2) as well as my Dad having one and I'm makin ghim another next year.

We fish the same water, and there are a couple of differnt "camps". SOme people like stiff graphite feeling rods, I am a fan of these for lighter Fluking and honestly I liked them up until I started fishing in teh ocean more and started dropping big fish. THEre's no give between teh reel and the hook, braided line no stretch, stiff graphite capable of handling an average of 6oz recovers too qucikly when the fish shakes it's head. 
THen you have those who like the old school soft tip parabolic/moderate glass rods. I just built myself a Seeker Super Fluker HEavy, which is good for 6-12oz, and I will use it when I need heavy sinkers/jigs like fishing Ambrose & Shrewsbury when there is current/wind. THe great thing about these rods is they have a big cushion and absorb headshakes, the thing I don't like too much is they are not as sensitive as the all graphite rods I'm used to fishing.
THe middle of the road is a composite. CAlstars, Lami CGBT's, Seeker Inshores - and the Hercules. The thing the Hercules gives you that the other composites don't is a rod that is light similar to a graphite rod (5.25oz), but with a tip that is a bit softer but not floppy. THat's what most people like about it...nto to mention it's a very popular Striped Bass and Blackfish rod. I build them pretty much non-stop.

If you want to check them out, I'm in Staten Island. I can ship the blank & components to you if you want as well. I will have them in the standard colors grey & metallic red, and I just placed a special order for an all white Lite which I hope to get in a few weeks. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------

